# Speedcoat for the roof?



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Seen lots of posts about Speedcoat for refurbishing shower trays but wondering if anyone has used it on the roof?


We've got some hail damage on our roof a while back, its mainly cosmetic as there are no punctures. I was thinking about maybe using checkerplate to lay sort of walkways where the damage is but my guy who does the Hab service reckons Speedcoat woud do the job. It would maybe look neater in white as well.


Don't want to cover the whole roof, just long strips along the sides and front/rear.


Any advice/ideas appreciated...


Pete


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Speedcoat is an expensive name, I'd go for a pickup bed liner product from a less well known company, remember it designed for spraying not brushing, so I used this ( http://www.paintsrus.co.uk/1-x-cracked-shower-tray-/-base-paint-repair-kit-satin-white.html ) for my shower tray and it's good stuff.

You can also get SA pads to walk on which are far better and you don't need to wait for it to dry.

http://www.walkdengroup.co.uk/protective_applications.html

https://www.polycote.com/uk/safety/duragrip-anti-slip-sheet


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Thanks Kev, i'll have a looksie at those links.


The main thing i'm wondering about with all these products is how well they will last outside over time and exposed to sunlight a lot.

Seen a few boats with plastic walkways that probably looked nice when new but have started curling at the edges and faded with UV exposure.


As I said its just cosmetic and doesn't bother me but might put someone off when I do eventually sell.


Pete


----------



## Mrplodd (Mar 4, 2008)

Checker plate does weigh heavy !!!!

Andy


----------



## peejay (May 10, 2005)

Mrplodd said:


> Checker plate does weigh heavy !!!!
> 
> Andy


Thanks, yes it is but you can get thinner lightweight sheets. Probably wouldn't look particularly neat on the roof though imo.

pete


----------

